# [Guide] Fool Proof Guide to Moving Villagers OUT



## Elaine

I recently saw this up on tumblr, all credits to the user *Bamdom*. For reference, See Original guide here.

I've been trying it out and it seems to work a lot better than the other method we're all trying currently (jump two days, two days back), so I thought I'd share it with TBT. I know a lot of our users use tumblr too so they may know of this already, but it doesn't hurt to share.







Alternatively titled: _How to Get Your Dream Villagers Faster Without Royally Messing Things Up for Yourself _(◡‿◡✿)

_So over the weeks I’ve amassed a reliable system through trial and error on how to move out villagers quickly and efficiently. In the past 3 days I’ve moved out a total of 23 unwanted/trading villagers without a single loss of a dream villager, so I’d say the success rate is pretty good, no?

So here I am, sharing my technique with you._

*First thing’s first, I need to shed some light on one thing:*

*-> *Whoever told everyone to use the “go forward two days then go backwards two days” technique has clearly been living under a rock. I’ve personally tried it and not only did it not work, there’s almost a guarantee that it will mess your town up. Going forward two days at a time is never a safe bet (unless you’re doing it during a period of- well I’ll get into that later) but long story short, DON’T DO IT. Also, going backwards in time does not count as days moved through time?? So no, it does not count as 4 days total.

*-> *That’s about all I have to say on the matter. If you value the villagers you have, don’t travel two days into the future, ever, unless it’s while you’re following my steps. I know someone who lost not their own, but a friend’s dream villager, because they were using this particular moving technique. It’s not safe. End of story.
NOW THAT THAT’S SETTLED, LET’S MOVE ONTO MY STUFF

*Two things you need to know about before reading this guide:*

* (1): Exiting Period -* The Exiting period occurs when you have 9 villagers in your town. This is the time frame during which villagers will ask you to move out. *Villagers will not move out during this period of time.
*  (2): Entering Period -* The Entering period occurs when you have less than 9 villagers (1-8) in your town. This is the time frame during which villagers will move into your town.

*[ THE GUIDE: ]*
Foreword; It seems lengthy, but it’s not. I’m just really detailed.
Also, if you don’t know by now, ignoring villagers you don’t want is the best way to get them to move. If you hit them with nets or talk to them, they put themselves into a friend category ladder which disallows them from moving before others. My guide is made under the assumption that you know this already.

*1.* If you don’t time travel, then stop reading here, you silly bean.
*2.* You should have at least 8 villagers in your town before starting this. If you don’t - stop, drop, and roll your way into the game and get them. The simplest way of doing that would be to just time travel day to day and get them …
*3.* One of the 8 villagers in your town will act as a safety net for other villagers. You will talk to this villager frequently, so they should be a villager you don’t want to get rid of. Choose who they will be now. (They will occasionally ask to move out as well, considering villagers who are your best friends ask to move out as frequently as those who you ignore).
*4.* (Optional) Enact the Beautiful Town ordinance at your Town Hall before doing anything else. This will make it so your town doesn’t wreck itself through your time traveling antics.
*5.*Now you’re ready to begin the hard work. You have 8 villagers currently which means you’re in the Entering Period and one will be moving in soon to finish filling up your town. What you do is time travel day by day, never skipping a day, until you finally get a 9th villager to move in. Congrats, you probably don’t like him/her.
*6.* Once you get your 9th villager, you’ll transition into the Exiting Period. This is when a villager will want to move out.
*7.*Time travel 4 days into the future from the day your 9th villager moves in. Trust me. After a 9th villager moves in, you can skip a few days simply because the game never moves a villager out within 4-5 days after one just moved in.
*8.* Go to the villager you selected as your safety net and talk to them as many times as you want (around 10-15 times to be safe) and if they never mention that anyone is thinking of moving out, then you’re in the clear.
*9.* Time travel to the next day and repeat Step 8. Keep time traveling to the next day, then the next day, then the next day, until finally, this villager tells you someone is planning on moving.
*10.* Read 11a if you want to keep that villager, and 11b below if you want them to leave. After a villager wants to leave who you no longer want and you’ve read step 11b, skip on to #1 on the second list. (I couldn’t make it 12, thanks Tumblr).

*11A - IF YOU WANT TO KEEP THE VILLAGER WHO IS LEAVING:*

*1. *Try talking to the villager immediately and do anything you can to convince them to stay. If they’re in a store, time travel a few hours ahead and see if their outside. Don’t give up, and don’t go too far into the future.
*2. *Once you convince them to stay, repeat steps 7-10.


*11B - IF YOU WANT THE VILLAGER WHO IS LEAVING TO LEAVE:*

*1.* Now that you know who is moving out, you have a sense of security, most likely. Time travel to the next day and the next day and so on, walking past that villager every day until the (!) pops up over their head. If they never talk to you, then Isabelle will just tell you their moving on the day they move. If they do talk to you, time travel to the day they tell you they are leaving.
*2. *Say goodbye to that bugger and time travel to the next day.
*3. *Yay, he’s gone.

1. Once you’ve moved out a villager, you should be down to 8 villagers. You’re now back in the Entering Period. No villagers will move out during this time.
2. Villagers will almost always move in 2-3 days after a villager of yours has moved out, if not, then 3-5 days. (Depends on if holidays or tournaments interrupt the schedule).
3. The day after your 9th villager is gone, time travel 2 days into the future.
4. Once you’ve done that, time travel day by day for one or two days until Isabelle tells you someone has moved in.
5. Greet that villager the first day they arrive, or else they won’t move out for a very long time.
6. Now that you’re back at 9 villagers, you can repeat the entire process from step 5 and on!
7. _THAT’S IT. IT’S SIMPLE, REALLY._

*FREQUENTLY ASKED QUESTIONS:*

*If I use your method, I’ll end up really far in time. How do I time travel back to where I was without ruining anything?:*

If you end up going really far in time (by months), the safest way to go back in time is to time travel back a few months right after a villager has moved in (and again, by that I mean once they’re in your town and unpacked). What I usually do is time travel from July 30th to October 30th, and once October 30th comes I simply skip back to July 30th in one jump. Nothing has ever happened to my villagers this way.

* What happens if I have 10 villagers? Can I still use your guide?*

Absolutely! The only difference that occurs when you have 10 villagers is as follows. So let’s say your 10th villager just moved in because you asked them to (you couldn’t pass up a dream villager in the campsite). After that 10th villager moves in, you basically follow the guide from Step 7 and on, as if they were your 9th villager. Once you boot a villager out, you’ll have 9 villagers, and here is where the difference comes into play.

Before, when you’d have 9 villagers and drop down to 8, you’d switch to the Entering Period, meaning a villager would be moving in. However, if you drop from 10 to 9, you will still be in an Exiting Period, which means you follow the guide accordingly (from Step 7 and on again).

So the difference is that there’s two Exiting Periods instead of one because the game is designed to only make villagers move once you’re at 9-10 villagers, and designed to move villagers in when you’re at 1-8 villagers.

—————————————————————————————————————-

If this doesn’t work, then you’re doing something horribly wrong and you probably shouldn’t blame me, because my success rate has been 100% so far. ( <- This is a sarcastic joke, by the way. Not the 100% success rate thing, though )


----------



## fink

This is pretty much what I have been doing, not exactly, but pretty damn close. For the sake of convenience would you mind adding numbers to your list? I had no problem going back steps but it would just be that much easier if the numbers were there. Overall great guide ^^ thanks for posting so people can try it


----------



## Elaine

fink said:


> This is pretty much what I have been doing, not exactly, but pretty damn close. For the sake of convenience would you mind adding numbers to your list? I had no problem going back steps but it would just be that much easier if the numbers were there. Overall great guide ^^ thanks for posting so people can try it



Ah shoot, Sorry! As originally stated I was sharing the guide since I found it on tumblr. I guess the code for the numbers probably didn't get copied along from that. I'll update it now, thanks for catching that!


----------



## peachsoda

Has anyone else tested out the TTing backwards a couple months after a villager has moved in part and verified that no villagers move out? Is the guide creator referring to when the 8th or 9th villager moves in..? Or in general...? A little confused about that. I TTed backwards day by day and had villagers asking me to move so I'm guessing TTing backwards a couple months altogether doesn't cause villagers to move?


----------



## Batofara

Sooo yeah, I have no idea which ones are numbers 7-12 xD But I guess you know that lol. And Bamdom's navigation bar on Tumblr is blocking me from being able to see anything >_>



> -> Once you get your 9th villager, you’ll transition into the Exiting Period. This is when a villager will want to move out.



This part here. I'm confused when it actually starts. It says when you get your 9th villager moves in. Is that when you find the plot? Or when they actually move in with boxes? Or the day after boxes, where they become a normal villager? I'm pretty sure this is very important, but isn't explained in-depth




> Note: If you end up going really far in time (by months), the safest way to go back in time is to time travel back a few months right after a villager has moved in. What I usually do is time travel from July 30th to October 30th, and once October 30th comes I simply skip back to July 30th in one jump. Nothing has ever happened to my villagers this way.



This part isn't 100% clear either. I'm assuming that you're able to do a full jump back from any date, as long as it's done right after a villager moves in? And what exactly is meant by "moves in" (same as my previous question above)? And does this still work if you needed to jump a whole year back? Just as long as it's after someone moves in, whatever that means?


----------



## Elaine

peachsoda said:


> Has anyone else tested out the TTing backwards a couple months after a villager has moved in part and verified that no villagers move out? Is the guide creator referring to when the 8th or 9th villager moves in..? Or in general...? A little confused about that. I TTed backwards day by day and had villagers asking me to move so I'm guessing TTing backwards a couple months altogether doesn't cause villagers to move?



I have moved back months even years at a time and nothing has happened to me thus so far. I'm nearly 100% sure villagers do not move out from moving backwards. 



Batofara said:


> This part here. I'm confused when it actually starts. It says when you get your 9th villager moves in. Is that when you find the plot? Or when they actually move in with boxes? Or the day after boxes, where they become a normal villager? I'm pretty sure this is very important, but isn't explained in-depth



I don't know if it matters, usually when I find the plot I personally jump to the day it's boxed, then to the day said indivudual is actually in the town, then go from there. Since you are literally going day by day after the first big jump, I don't think it'll be an issue but I'll do more testing.


----------



## fink

Your questions about the guide would serve better answers if you asked the actual person who made the guide 

http://bamdom.tumblr.com/

elaine was just kind enough to post his guide for easy access on TBT. 

[you do not have to register with Tumblr to ask a question as long as they allow anonymous asks]


----------



## Batofara

His navigation bar is blocking everything on my screen, so I can't submit a question :/ I tried <_<

Edit: Ah, well I'm just going to assume it's the day that they're in boxes in your town, since he did mention saying that you had to make sure to talk to them while they're in boxes. I dunno, but I'm just assuming this. It seems like a safe assumption, though


----------



## Elaine

Batofara said:


> His navigation bar is blocking everything on my screen, so I can't submit a question :/ I tried <_<



What do you mean? Are you on a mobile device or mini laptop? The mobile version of tumblr may be the cause, or he may not have enabled it to default to the mobile setting, in that case it'd be better to wait until you're on a PC.


----------



## Batofara

It's because he set the HTML code so that the bar was given static positioning, which can be bad because there's a high chance that it can block things on different screen resolutions and internet browsers

Edit: Oh, and no, I'm a gigantic monitor that's the size of a small TV

And was it static? I can't really remember rofl, I just know it's the position code that was set wrong


----------



## fink

nevermind completely misunderstood what you said lol. Idk why people would even use static positioning, but I know if you make your resolution for the window smaller you will be given a sideways scrollbar


----------



## Batofara

Lol it's cool

And I guess I just remembered about zooming and out in the browser, so I'm able to finally ask it >_>


----------



## Elaine

It might also just be suited for certain browsers. Mine doesn't do that, but I'm also not using google chrome and I never usually have issues with window sizes.


----------



## Batofara

Oh, I looked through the coding, and it was "Relative", not static x.x Lol, but yeah, that's not a good position to use

Yeah, it happens on on certain browser and screen resolutions. Learned it in a website design class. She told us to never to NEVER use relative because stuff like this happens. I think static is the good one that we were supposed to use xD I can't really remember. It was either static or fixed, I think

But umm, yeah, I sent him a message xD And I'm going to send a message to him about his layout, too >_>


----------



## Elaine

Batofara said:


> But umm, yeah, I sent him a message xD And I'm going to send a message to him about his layout, too >_>



Keep in mind most tumblr layouts are made by other people and users just copypasta codes. Check his sidebar and see the little *+* mark beside all the other icons? That takes you to the theme creater. He probably has no idea how to fix it unless he has a background in such.


----------



## Batofara

So ummm yeah, ignoring this coding stuff

Does anyone know what the average number of days it takes to move someone out after someone else already requests to leave? I know it will be at least 4, but I'd like a range or average

And yeah, I've been testing how long it takes someone to move out for the past few days. It's just that I would have never guessed that time travelling backwards does nothing x.x It doesn't even seem like you can TT someone out backwards, now that I think about it. Del wanted to move out on the 12th, which was in 5 days. I TT'd 5 days backwards to see what happens and he was still there. TT'd 5 days back to current date, he's still there. He didn't move until I actually got to the 12th. I dunno, that just seemed interesting

It also seems that it will always take 5 days for them to move out from requesting date. I dunno, maybe not, but all 6 requests that I've recorded seem to show this. So it's probably safe to jump 4-5 days if you're absolutely sure no one is moving. This might speed up the process, but might be kinda risky since 6 attempts isn't a really high number x.x

- - - Post Merge - - -



Elaine said:


> Keep in mind most tumblr layouts are made by other people and users just copypasta codes. Check his sidebar and see the little *+* mark beside all the other icons? That takes you to the theme creater. He probably has no idea how to fix it unless he has a background in such.



Ahh, I guess that makes sense... :/ Well, message was sent already, can't stop it lol


----------



## clovetic

i used to do the 2 days forward/2 days back method and it used to work wonders, but it just doesn't seem to work for me anymore. i'm going to give this method a go.

on another note, does anyone notice that villagers that you obtained from other villagers (through trades) are about 2-3 times more likely to ask to leave as opposed to villagers that originated in your town? or is that just me? :/


----------



## Fame

i just tried this and it worked. im definitely gonna be testing this more on my alt town ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -

okay i tried it a second time and isabelle tells me my 'safety' villager is moving. soo idk.


----------



## Pichu

I'm gonna try it out!


----------



## Cranky Squirrel

Batofara said:


> And yeah, I've been testing how long it takes someone to move out for the past few days. It's just that I would have never guessed that time travelling backwards does nothing x.x It doesn't even seem like you can TT someone out backwards, now that I think about it. Del wanted to move out on the 12th, which was in 5 days. I TT'd 5 days backwards to see what happens and he was still there. TT'd 5 days back to current date, he's still there. He didn't move until I actually got to the 12th. I dunno, that just seemed interesting.



Time Traveling backwards does something, from my experience. What you post definitely is interesting because my experience has been very different than yours--and they contradict it, in fact. I've TT'd and a villager would tell me they're leaving on a specific date. If I then TT backward and then forward again, in every case I've done this, the leave date for the villager is earlier than the date they originally gave. TT'ing backwards definitely eats up days. 

I've had a villager move in and then thought I'd be safe if I TT'd back a month. I was wrong. I lost Kabuki in the time warp even though I made only one giant leap backwards from the date that a new villager moved into town. TT'ing backward may not work the same as TT'ing forward, but in my experience it always has an impact on leaving villagers. Not to mention, I had wake-up hair and Isabelle yelled at me for being away so long.


----------



## Ponyu

> Also, if you don?t know by now, ignoring villagers you don?t want is the best way to get them to move. If you hit them with nets or talk to them, they put themselves into a friend category ladder which disallows them from moving before others. My guide is made under the assumption that you know this already.



What. I didn't know that!

So what should I do if I am kinda good friends with the villagers I want to move out? :/ Should I start to ignore them - will this lower the friendship level? Or should I try to befriend them so we're besties?


----------



## D i a

Interesting, I'll have to keep this in mind. I never TT more than a week in advance, so I feel like I have a bit more control over the residents in my town staying.


----------



## Solar

Fame said:


> i just tried this and it worked. im definitely gonna be testing this more on my alt town ^^
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> *okay i tried it a second time and isabelle tells me my 'safety' villager is moving. soo idk*.



I was gonna try this, but now I'm not so sure anymore :/


----------



## Fame

Benmjy said:


> I was gonna try this, but now I'm not so sure anymore :/



argh i think i did something wrong bc ive tried it 2 more times and my safety villager hasnt moved yet. but be careful if you want.


----------



## Batofara

Cranky Squirrel said:


> Time Traveling backwards does something, from my experience. What you post definitely is interesting because my experience has been very different than yours--and they contradict it, in fact. I've TT'd and a villager would tell me they're leaving on a specific date. If I then TT backward and then forward again, in every case I've done this, the leave date for the villager is earlier than the date they originally gave. TT'ing backwards definitely eats up days.
> 
> I've had a villager move in and then thought I'd be safe if I TT'd back a month. I was wrong. I lost Kabuki in the time warp even though I made only one giant leap backwards from the date that a new villager moved into town. TT'ing backward may not work the same as TT'ing forward, but in my experience it always has an impact on leaving villagers. Not to mention, I had wake-up hair and Isabelle yelled at me for being away so long.



Ah, well maybe I posted that wrong. Actually, there were 2 cases where odd things happened when TTing backwards.

First, there is my alligator named Del. He said he was moving on the 11th. It was the 6th. This was in 5 days. I wanted to test if TTing backwards did anything, and I also wanted to set my ordinance to beautiful. So I moved back from the 6th to the 5th, set the ordinance on beautiful, and moved back to the 6th. I assumed this would have eaten up 2 days, so I TT'd 3 more days to the 9th, which I thought would be the day Del is moving. He wasn't. Confused, I TT'd another day to the 10th. Still not moving. I tried one more time and he was finally moving on the 11th, which was his original moving date.

Then there's an example of what happened on my sister' game. She wanted to get rid of Al the gorilla because his house was awkwardly placed in front of hers with the smoke from the chimney blocking her character every time she entered the game. She hated him so much for that, so it was time to TT him out. She managed to get him to move out on the 14th, which was requested on the 9th. 5 days. We assumed that TTing backwards 6 days would kick him out (we wanted to get back to the original date). TTing to the 3rd, Al was still walking around, not moving at all, even though we TT'd 6 days back. My sister was tired of him, so we just jumped ALL the way back to the 15th and he was gone.

You lost Kabuki from jumping backwards?  So is this guide wrong? I seriously have doubt all over this guide now, since I thought that was the biggest breakthrough to me.


----------



## Cranky Squirrel

I definitely lost Kabuki by TT'ing backward. I knew it was a risk, but I thought it would be okay because someone just moved in. I thought I could leap back a month without issue. I thought the most that would happen was that the villager that just moved in would be unpacked and walking around town. 

I don't think there is any foolproof method. The shorter the time leaps the safer it likely is (if you're concerned about losing specific villagers), but I think messing with the clock always has some degree of risk. The safer methods are also very time consuming. Everyone has to do their own cost/benefit analysis. How important is it to get a certain villager out while retaining others. If the keepers are more precious than the desire to get rid of the unwanted neighbors, take it very slowly--or, better yet, don't TT at all. If it's more important to get villagers out, then take the risks and procede with reasonable caution.


----------



## ChaosKitten

I don't appreciate being told I live under a rock just because I use a method you don't like.

My method works perfectly fine and the loss of an animal occurs when you're not careful. TTing is risky no matter what. Also, I've gotten villagers to move when I've had only 8. You don't have to have 9 villagers to move to some "exiting" phase. 

I'm glad your method works for you. But I'm sticking to mine.


----------



## peachsoda

I'm losing Rolf due to TTing backwards. I TTed backwards one day and the game acted as if 2 days passed. He was moving with 2 days left until his packing date before I TTed backwards. 

I've had villagers ask me to move when I was TTing backwards day by day.


----------



## Detilate

I can't make Opal and Beardo move out D:!


----------



## -UnknownGamer-

I haven't tried this, but I may. It seems risky, though.

I'm trying to make Ken leave. He had his house built in the middle of a path, and ruined the part of my town.

Also, I heard you could make villagers move by ignoring them. You should talk to them once, wait a week, then they'll tell you if they're moving.


----------



## Batofara

My method that I use is to TT 4 days after someone asks to move, then checking every single villager if they want to move by running in front of them, exiting and TTing a few hours if someone doesn't show up. They should usually be standing in front of their house when you enter the game. Then I hop around 2-3 days, repeating until I find some that wants to move. I'm pretty sure 4 should be safe, too, it's just that I don't have the guts to try it x.x Lol. They usually want to move on day 12 (assuming that TTing backwards does something), but I've also had someone try to request a move on day 6 and another on day 14.

But this all assumes that TTing backwards does something. If TTing backwards does nothing, I need a LOOOT more testing x.x

- - - Post Merge - - -



ChaosKitten said:


> I don't appreciate being told I live under a rock just because I use a method you don't like.
> 
> My method works perfectly fine and the loss of an animal occurs when you're not careful. TTing is risky no matter what. Also, I've gotten villagers to move when I've had only 8. You don't have to have 9 villagers to move to some "exiting" phase.
> 
> I'm glad your method works for you. But I'm sticking to mine.



Oh, and this is just a guide that Elaine found on Tumblr. You shouldn't be getting mad at her, she's just spreading it

- - - Post Merge - - -

Well, I asked them a question about the guide. I think maybe it can help someone else understand the guide?



> I have a few questions. Could this be explained a bit: "Once you get your 9th villager, you?ll transition into the Exiting Period. This is when a villager will want to move out.". I don't understand when exactly it is when the period starts. Is it when you first find the plot? When they come in with boxes? Or the day after the boxes, when they become a regular villager? Oh, and are you saying that you can jump all the way back to the original date, as long as it's directly after they "moved in"?
> batofara





> [ bamdom here! ] It?s the day after the boxes, when they become a regular villager! And yes, I?ve traveled back 2 months for over 50 times now in all my time trading villagers and nothing has ever happened. Now, I?ve never always exactly moved after a villager has moved in, I only said that to be safe because I know if you travel back in time while someone is thinking of moving out, they?ll probably disappear. Thanks for the questions!
> 
> (Also, about my sidebar, all the positions are fixed already, so I have no idea why it moves around at different resolutions and it?s been something that has bothered me about my layout because on my layout I pushed it really far to the left in order to see the actual content and apparently it still covers it in some resolutions? ;_; I?ll probably end up going with another theme, but thanks a lot for pointing that out because I?ve been wondering about how other people see my theme for a long time now.)



Lol and I kinda complained about the bar >_>


----------



## Elaine

ChaosKitten said:


> I don't appreciate being told I live under a rock just because I use a method you don't like. I'm glad your method works for you. But I'm sticking to mine.



Hello deary,

Sorry, sweetheart if the guide offended you, that was not my personal intention at all. If you would be so kind to read the blurb before the guide even starts you would know that this method does not belong to me. *I found this tumblr and wanted to share it it*. I have acreddited said creator in several places. Also, you may want to see this post where the original creator Bamdom, talks about the joke he used in the guide. Apparently, some people have also took it the wrong way, so hopefully this can clear up any issues you have with the kind fellow. I tried to leave the guide in it's original state, minus removing a few swear words since most AC communities have children so I was trying to abide to that. ^^

Also for the people who state they've been losing villagers by going backwards; I believe that will only happen if your _villager had already been planning to move_. It's possible that said person never told you, or any of your 'safety' characters. I have had this happened to me a few times, I am not sure if it's me doing something wrong but sometimes they just don't tell you. That's how I lost Nana despite talking to her and all my villagers a lot. Sometimes they never ping you earlier. In a general sense though, if none of your villagers are planning to move, they will not be lost by going backwards.

I think really both methods are decent, but I personally wanted to share this method since two days forward, two days back was not working for me. Ultimately, us users will be needing to do more research. I wish the only real method to not lose people is to not TT and push them out but even then, I have heard of cases where villagers slipped out without notice. At least in this guide, aside from the first 4 day jump where nobody moves, you won't be risking anything since you are jumping day by day..Which is safer I think.


----------



## Fame

i have tested this with about 7 or 8 villagers and no one has moved accidentally. they have always told me.
so yeah this method works


----------



## Elaine

Fame said:


> i have tested this with about 7 or 8 villagers and no one has moved accidentally. they have always told me.
> so yeah this method works



That's because nobody moves when you have 8 or less villagers. 

Villagers will only move out when you have 9 or 10.


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

Ugh, so I guess I'll need to introduce myself to Paula. I've been giving her the total silent treatment ever since she moved in. She must have lived in my town for three weeks now and she's still looking comfortable.


----------



## hijessicarose

Elaine said:


> That's because nobody moves when you have 8 or less villagers.
> 
> Villagers will only move out when you have 9 or 10.



I don't think she means 7 or 8 villagers in town, but 7 or 8 villagers she planned to make move.
But if she did mean 7 or 8 villagers in town, don't mind me. xD


----------



## Fame

yeah sorry shouldve made that more clear.
ive made 7 or 8 villagers move with this method ^^


----------



## Elaine

Fame said:


> yeah sorry shouldve made that more clear.
> ive made 7 or 8 villagers move with this method ^^



LOL sorry that was my bad. Reading errors zzz I've been up for like 40 hrs, sorry ;A;


----------



## NickAe

This method is incredibly easy! I just spent an hr, and I got rid of Canberra *phew* and...I also got Octavian and Ribbot, who's one of my dreamers! Eee, do this to get Bree, Boomer, and Daisy out! Thanks for putting this together!


----------



## Aquadirt

This guide works SO WELL all I did was READ IT and Anicotti finally "!", and said she wanted to leave.  I have been trying to get rid of her for so long, I love you.  She knew the guide would work, and she acted accordingly, rather than waste my time.  Thank you.  Just...  Thank you.


----------



## Beanie

I've just started trying this, but I can never seem to talk to someone more than 10 times. I picked Zucker as my safety but he would get sick of me and not wanna talk anymore and his mood with be all droopy :T


----------



## Fame

Beanie said:


> I've just started trying this, but I can never seem to talk to someone more than 10 times. I picked Zucker as my safety but he would get sick of me and not wanna talk anymore and his mood with be all droopy :T



when they do that, i tt to the next day and keep talking to them until they tell me someone is thinking about moving. if they dont mention anything again and go into the thinking mode, i tt to the next day and try again.


----------



## Isabella

so, if you have 10 villagers and want to make one leave it's the same thing right? like, it doesn't have to be just when you're waiting for your 9th villager?


----------



## lena

Hmm to me this method is just using tt to speed up the process which the game uses to move villagers. Even if you don't use this method and go by normal days eventually one villager will ask to move out too. Unfortunately there is no way to specifically kick out one particular villager because this is all random. 

Usually what I do is when a villager wants to move out and my mayor agreed, I will tt straight away to the moving day because I heard from somewhere before that no other villager will want to move on that day. And because it is a safe date, so I will tt at one go back to the original day and I didn't lose villagers in this way. (there is no need to tt to the next day because once the villager is in boxes, he or she will be gone no matter you tt forward or backward)


----------



## Defuso

Elaine said:


> *1.* If you don?t time travel, then stop reading here, you silly bean.



Your guide does even work if you dont time travel ... 

The whole guide is just a long explanation of "don't talk to the guy you don't like". Nothing new, just faster.


----------



## Elaine

Defuso said:


> Your guide does even work if you dont time travel ...
> 
> The whole guide is just a long explanation of "don't talk to the guy you don't like". Nothing new, just faster.




The whole point is to be fast. People want fast, the GUIDE is named after all "How to Get Your Dream Villagers Faster Without Royally Messing Things Up for Yourself"...

Also again, not my guide.


----------



## Mint

Could this possibly be stickied, since there's a bunch of new threads made everyday asking how to kick villagers out?


----------



## Solar

Mint said:


> Could this possibly be stickied, since there's a bunch of new threads made everyday asking how to kick villagers out?



It's true. Plus, It would be nice to have easy access to this guide!


----------



## TxAnt

I am in the process of my 15 'perfect town' days and don't want to mess up getting the golden watering can.  Does anyone think this TTing could do so?


----------



## Elaine

Benmjy said:


> It's true. Plus, It would be nice to have easy access to this guide!



Hmm.. If that's going to be done it might just be best to include the both known ways in the guide so people can choose which method they prefer. Personally I've heard a lot more success with the one I posted, and I also use this one over Two Days Foward, Two Days Back. BUT, some people use the latter fine.. So yea. o_o



TxAnt said:


> I am in the process of my 15 'perfect town' days and don't want to mess up getting the golden watering can.  Does anyone think this TTing could do so?



Um. I believe you need to talk to Isabelle every day of your 15 days in order to get the can/flower clock. So you can just TT forward one day, water/pick weeds make sure everything is dandy, check to see if anyone is moving, then keep going with the next day and the next day.


----------



## TxAnt

> Um. I believe you need to talk to Isabelle every day of your 15 days in order to get the can/flower clock. So you can just TT forward one day, water/pick weeds make sure everything is dandy, check to see if anyone is moving, then keep going with the next day and the next day.



Oh man I've already messed up then because I haven't been talking to her every day. Ugh

Thank you for the answer


----------



## Cranky Squirrel

TxAnt said:


> Oh man I've already messed up then because I haven't been talking to her every day. Ugh
> 
> Thank you for the answer



I'm not sure you have to talk to her everyday for fifteen days. I'ts possible that I did, but I don't remember talking to her every day. I'd go in when I remembered and then one day she gave me the it's-been-15-days-here's-your-golden-watering-can speech.


----------



## Mint

TxAnt said:


> Oh man I've already messed up then because I haven't been talking to her every day. Ugh
> 
> Thank you for the answer



You don't need to talk to her everyday for 15 days. I didn't and I still got the gold can.


----------



## wholocked10

even after reading this I'm wary of TTing 4 days at a time, as well as going backwards month(s) at a time. Things do happen when you go backwards, like when someone reserves a plot and you go backwards a day they will be moving in with boxes. What I would probably do if I do this is go one day at a time and every 2 or 3 villagers that move out go back one day at a time.
Is that too cautious? I just don't want to loose any of my villagers that I like... I guess that I could go back and before I go in with my mayor I could use a new character to do the reset method?


----------



## talisheo

The only thing that sucks about this plan is you don't get their pics when they leave xD


----------



## Elaine

wholocked10 said:


> even after reading this I'm wary of TTing 4 days at a time, as well as going backwards month(s) at a time. Things do happen when you go backwards, like when someone reserves a plot and you go backwards a day they will be moving in with boxes. What I would probably do if I do this is go one day at a time and every 2 or 3 villagers that move out go back one day at a time.
> Is that too cautious? I just don't want to loose any of my villagers that I like... I guess that I could go back and before I go in with my mayor I could use a new character to do the reset method?



I can't answer all of that from experience, but I can say moving backwards counts as moving forward in time. Notice how when you move backwards, Nooks is replenished to new stock? If your villager was already planning on moving and hadn't told you, you would lose them by going backwards.

Say Julian decides to leave on the 27th and the day is the 22nd. If you try to push back his leaving date.. say you move back to the 20th, thinking that it'll give you two extra days--it doesn't. It count the days that pass than the actual date at hand. So if you go back 5 days he'll packed away on the 17th.

Personally, I use this guide with a grain of salt. When someone has a plot set up I move 3-4 forward because I know I can afford to without accidently pushing someone out. What you can do is if you're 100% cautious is just follow the 3-4 day rule, and then TT 1 day, log in see if Isabelle comments on anyone moving out, if not, reset it and move another day ahead etc..



talisheo said:


> The only thing that sucks about this plan is you don't get their pics when they leave xD



Usually the point is to get them gone period rather than chase for pictures.


----------



## wholocked10

Elaine said:


> I can't answer all of that from experience, but I can say moving backwards counts as moving forward in time. Notice how when you move backwards, Nooks is replenished to new stock? If your villager was already planning on moving and hadn't told you, you would lose them by going backwards.
> 
> Say Julian decides to leave on the 27th and the day is the 22nd. If you try to push back his leaving date.. say you move back to the 20th, thinking that it'll give you two extra days--it doesn't. It count the days that pass than the actual date at hand. So if you go back 5 days he'll packed away on the 17th.
> 
> Personally, I use this guide with a grain of salt. When someone has a plot set up I move 3-4 forward because I know I can afford to without accidently pushing someone out. What you can do is if you're 100% cautious is just follow the 3-4 day rule, and then TT 1 day, log in see if Isabelle comments on anyone moving out, if not, reset it and move another day ahead etc..
> 
> 
> 
> Usually the point is to get them gone period rather than chase for pictures.



Thanks for the advice! Right now I don't have a second TTing game, so I'm trying to make my town pretty and stuff, I'm gonna stick with doing 1 day at a time all the time, but I'll definitely remember this for when I get a second game.


----------



## Mario.

Thanks for the guide i might try this.


----------



## zilke

I've been using this and it works really well. I've been going ahead ~1.5 months at a time, then going back 5 days at a time, making sure to talk to everyone I want to keep everytime I log in. 

Additional advice: When you're walking around waiting to get pinged, water your flowers and dig up fossils. (also, pick up any hybrids, because those can get lost when TTing). Assess all the fossils and sell what you don't already have, and it's an okay way to make bells. I've gotten 5 things from Redd, completed my fossil collection, and passed all Gracie's checks!


----------



## Filly

I read the question in the FAQ that talks a bit about this, but the answer assumes that the reader will constantly be time traveling both to get unwanted villagers out, and to get new villagers to move in--rather than time traveling simply to get unwanted villagers out.  The latter applies to me.  

Ideally, what I'd like to do is time travel forward to get one unwanted villager out at a time, and then once that one villager is gone, immediately revert the clock back to the correct date and time.  Then when I'm ready to send out the next villager, do the same thing, rinse and repeat.  This is because I really don't want to ever be at a point where I'm more than like a week ahead of the real date.  Is this a viable and safe way to go about it?  Or, in reverting the clock back more frequently and in smaller increments, is there some added risk of my town getting messed up somehow, or of losing a villager I don't want to lose?

Sorry if that was a confusing or dumb question.  I can try to explain it better if it doesn't make sense. :x


----------



## Wolfy

I do the 2 days forward and 2 days back method and my town wasn't wrecked and I've never lost a dream villager that way. I lost my favourite villager doing the "new character talk to everyone once" method. 

TT backwards any amount of days has the same effect as TT forward 1 day on certain things, such as villager moveout dates.


----------



## Filly

never mind.


----------



## Zanessa

I wanna do this but I'm just so worried about going so far forward. I only TT up to 2 days at once.


----------



## nuggetcrossing

I've been doing this for hours and only a few times out of a bunch has anyone asked to move. And when someone does ask, Diana (my safety net) has never told me, I've just found out myself. Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## moonbunny

I recommend having two safety villagers if you use this method. They don't always ping you right away when they want to move, so there's a chance that your safety villager will be the one who's moving and you won't know until they're in boxes. However, if you have two safety nets, then you'll always know.


----------



## Batofara

Lol something that I've found out to work pretty well is that I assign the villager that I'm trying to move out as the safety net

I make sure to talk them to death every time I come back on until they start thinking

They usually want to move out xD It's pretty weird how it works, but I've already moved out like 5-6 people doing this in very little time. For some reason, my safety net is always one of the first people that want to leave

I dunno, maybe I've just gotten very lucky? Or maybe I'm onto something, I have no idea lol


----------



## wholocked10

Batofara said:


> Lol something that I've found out to work pretty well is that I assign the villager that I'm trying to move out as the safety net
> 
> I make sure to talk them to death every time I come back on until they start thinking
> 
> They usually want to move out xD It's pretty weird how it works, but I've already moved out like 5-6 people doing this in very little time. For some reason, my safety net is always one of the first people that want to leave
> 
> I dunno, maybe I've just gotten very lucky? Or maybe I'm onto something, I have no idea lol



Interesting.. For me, I've found that when I want someone to move out, I talk to them and become sorta friends with them, then ignore them, and between 2-6 days they want to move.


----------



## Swiftstream

I don't find this 100% fool proof.
What if your safety net is the villager that's moving out?!
From reading previous posts, I also think that you should have 2 "safety net" villagers.

Also, it's hard to convince a villager to stay if you're the mayor character and you hear from your safety net that somebody is moving, especially if they don't ask before thinking about moving.

I strongly suggest to use a second character and go up to the villager that's moving and wait for them to ping you, and ask if they should move or not.


----------



## Gladtobemom

I'm using this method RIGHT now.  

I have 10 villagers.  I wanted Kitt, invited her, and her house has appeared exactly 1 square from the front door reserved squares (squares you can't put anything in) in front of Brewster's Cafe.   Literally 3 spaces from the face of the building.  

So far, 18 days and only villagers I LIKE are wanting to move.   Even my bff, Erik, said he was moving . . . but I asked him to stay.  He said that he was having a sad day and just needed to be needed.


----------



## nellpond

Sour of Abnaxus said:


> Ugh, so I guess I'll need to introduce myself to Paula. I've been giving her the total silent treatment ever since she moved in. She must have lived in my town for three weeks now and she's still looking comfortable.



When a villager moves in, the first day when they're still in boxes, talk to them once. And then ignore them after that (even when they _ping_ you to move out)

- - - Post Merge - - -



TxAnt said:


> Oh man I've already messed up then because I haven't been talking to her every day. Ugh
> 
> Thank you for the answer



you don't need to talk to isabelle at all.


----------



## Hangzhou Hunny

Elaine said:


> *7.*Time travel 4 days into the future from the day your 9th villager moves in. Trust me. After a 9th villager moves in, you can skip a few days simply because the game never moves a villager out within 4-5 days after one just moved in.




Guys, be careful. I lost Fang this way. Tammy moved in, I TTed 4 days and then got a message from Isabelle saying that Fang was moving out the next day. What gives?


----------



## MetaTriforce

Hangzhou Hunny said:


> Guys, be careful. I lost Fang this way. Tammy moved in, I TTed 4 days and then got a message from Isabelle saying that Fang was moving out the next day. What gives?



Yeah, the plot for Rosie's house appeared in my town on Sunday, and Axel pinged me about moving on Monday (the day that Rosie moved in), so I don't think that #7 is correct.


----------



## budewarmin

I would suggest to use 2 or 3 save net villagers. And to back yourself up even more, use the reset villager land plot method. 
I would not go into detail as you can look it up yourself, but you could wander around town with a new character(which does not save beforehand, at start up) to check up on everyone. Since people who are not at home atm could not be in boxes, and if people are at home AND in boxes, do not save.


----------



## RainbowDustPegasus

What if u have more than 8/9 villagers? i have 10 :?


----------



## TraditionalTea

This might be a really obvious question but what time does the "exit period" begin?
Is it when the 9th villager has plotted out their home, when they're just moved in and in boxes or when they are out and about?


----------



## faerie

I think whats messing people up with this is step 7 like others said. 
Facts: When your at 8 villagers no one can move out.
once the 9th villager moves in the game *may * (not guaranteed) set a mover.
So if the game does not set a mover the count becomes off.
Once the game sets a mover you have 4 days to stop them before they're in boxes.

My guess is the count is getting of by 2 things. When your at 8 villagers and a 9th plot the game may or may not set a mover. I've found with my method it takes 2 loads to set a mover once your at 8 but this is with my method, and by that I mean I'm TT with my 3DS clock 1 year at a time. Once the games sets a mover, I can stop them and go 1 year and know a new mover is set.


----------



## Moonstone-June

Hi! So I have a question, what if the net villager is in a building or something at the time?


----------



## FireNinja1

Moonstone-June said:


> Hi! So I have a question, what if the net villager is in a building or something at the time?


Pick another net for the day or something.


----------



## _Moonblast_

When my safety villager tells me that someone is thinking of moving and I walk past them but they don't ping me! My safety villager tells me I should check on them and Im thinking should I keep ignoring or talk with him one time only?  kind of confusing


----------



## Summ3rain

_Moonblast_ said:


> When my safety villager tells me that someone is thinking of moving and I walk past them but they don't ping me! My safety villager tells me I should check on them and Im thinking should I keep ignoring or talk with him one time only?  kind of confusing


Save and quit and restart the game. The villager should ping you when they see you c:


----------



## Naiad

_Moonblast_ said:


> When my safety villager tells me that someone is thinking of moving and I walk past them but they don't ping me! My safety villager tells me I should check on them and Im thinking should I keep ignoring or talk with him one time only?  kind of confusing



Talk to the mover once, save and quit. Start up your game and find them. They should ping.


----------



## Sholee

bump~


----------



## Sholee

bump


----------



## InfinityFlames

this is great


----------



## Mercedes

Byump


----------



## FriendlyVillager

hey how long does it take for the "safety villager" to gossip that someone is moving? I've been TT'ing a day at a time and it's so slow!!!!


----------



## Amalthea

Reviving for awareness. This got Lolly out of my town of 10 villagers within 3 or 4 hours. Fast and effective.


----------



## Lavandula

Haven't tried this guide so I can't judge it, but the method I'm using has already been foolproof for me. I do have some thoughts on some of the comments in it though:

This guide and others out there say the two day method will screw up your town and cause you to lose dreamies, but that's only true if you assume no one is moving because no one pinged. Only start this method after a villager has been talked out of moving, and once started don't assume that no ping means no moving villager. If you don't get a ping, save and exit the game then restart on the same day; any moving villager will usually ping the second time around. If there is still no ping, TT only one day at a time and walk around for a ping. Once you get a ping and you've talked a dreamie out of moving, you can safely start the process over from the beginning. I've been using this method and yeah in the beginning I lost a few due to inexperience and assumptions; but since then, it has worked flawlessly w/o any loss of wanted villagers. One thing I do notice is that the last villager usually won't move until someone else moves out first.

Another complaint is that you are not guaranteed to have a villager move every time. This is true, but the method is safer because jumping too far ahead if a villager you like is wanting to move might just void them. I don't recommend jumping ahead any farther unless you are experienced.

Please do use whatever method is working for you, but the two day method is being needlessly bashed when it does work with the tweaks I mention above.


----------



## Amalthea

Lav:) said:


> Haven't tried this guide so I can't judge it, but the method I'm using has already been foolproof for me. I do have some thoughts on some of the comments in it though:
> 
> This guide and others out there say the two day method will screw up your town and cause you to lose dreamies, but that's only true if you assume no one is moving because no one pinged. Only start this method after a villager has been talked out of moving, and once started don't assume that no ping means no moving villager. If you don't get a ping, save and exit the game then restart on the same day; any moving villager will usually ping the second time around. If there is still no ping, TT only one day at a time and walk around for a ping. Once you get a ping and you've talked a dreamie out of moving, you can safely start the process over from the beginning. I've been using this method and yeah in the beginning I lost a few due to inexperience and assumptions; but since then, it has worked flawlessly w/o any loss of wanted villagers. One thing I do notice is that the last villager usually won't move until someone else moves out first.
> 
> Another complaint is that you are not guaranteed to have a villager move every time. This is true, but the method is safer because jumping too far ahead if a villager you like is wanting to move might just void them. I don't recommend jumping ahead any farther unless you are experienced.
> 
> Please do use whatever method is working for you, but the two day method is being needlessly bashed when it does work with the tweaks I mention above.


My primary complaint with that method is that it was too time-consuming for me. This method was a lot faster for me and I had a villager ping to move almost every single time. The only risk(if this method is followed correctly) is that your "safety villager" may not ping you at first if they are moving, which can be fixed by time travelling ahead five minutes until they ping or by using a second safety villager. However, my safety villager pinged me every time.

The two days method took me multiple days of 9+ hours of cycling with no results. This method took me a few hours total and was less tedious, so that's why I praise it so highly.


----------



## Lavandula

Faery said:


> My primary complaint with that method is that it was too time-consuming for me. This method was a lot faster for me and I had a villager ping to move almost every single time. The only risk(if this method is followed correctly) is that your "safety villager" may not ping you at first if they are moving, which can be fixed by time travelling ahead five minutes until they ping or by using a second safety villager. However, my safety villager pinged me every time.
> 
> The two days method took me multiple days of 9+ hours of cycling with no results. This method took me a few hours total and was less tedious, so that's why I praise it so highly.




I haven't had trouble with it consuming my day. My results are pretty quick. I'm glad you have found a method that works for, that is what's important


----------



## Amalthea

Lav:) said:


> I haven't had trouble with it consuming my day. My results are pretty quick. I'm glad you have found a method that works for, that is what's important


I'm glad the two day method seems to like you, haha! I suppose my personal observations with it are that I've encountered people who are successful with that method, but also people who have terrible luck with it. But I've never come across someone who had bad results with this method. Who knows, maybe it's just luck


----------



## Lavandula

Faery said:


> I'm glad the two day method seems to like you, haha! I suppose my personal observations with it are that I've encountered people who are successful with that method, but also people who have terrible luck with it. But I've never come across someone who had bad results with this method. Who knows, maybe it's just luck



Perhaps  
I'd try that one out, but I don't see a reason to at this time. I do know the biggest downfall with the 2 day method is that people assume that no one is moving and TT too far ahead due to that assumption. I used to talk to my villagers over and over to get a hint that so and so wants to move, but that became tedious for me. That's when I started saving and exiting, then restarting...got the ping _nearly_ every time and more quickly that way. It is true that there isn't a mover every time, but I'd rather find no one moving then yell "Mitzi, nooooooo"


----------



## XIII

Gonna be trying this again. Everyone in my town has asked to leave EXCEPT Bree and Maple, two voided villagers that I want out. Now.


----------



## oranje

The  two day method works for me and I think I'll keep on using it. This method seems too complicated. :/


----------



## Sholee

bump


----------



## XIII

I will just say that I have tried this method and it seems to work much better than the 'one day back two days forward' method (for me at least). 

Still can't get Bree to leave, and Axel has been stingy on spilling the rumors. But yeah, this is pretty good too.


----------



## Tink26

Are you ignoring Bree? Cause I actually find that it makes it impossible to make em move. The person I chose as a safevillager to check the rest however...they always want to move so I suggest save game, talk alot to the person u want out n timetravel n if they ping reset if they  change their mind!


----------



## Sholee

bump


----------



## skylarfrances

Filly said:


> I read the question in the FAQ that talks a bit about this, but the answer assumes that the reader will constantly be time traveling both to get unwanted villagers out, and to get new villagers to move in--rather than time traveling simply to get unwanted villagers out.  The latter applies to me.
> 
> Ideally, what I'd like to do is time travel forward to get one unwanted villager out at a time, and then once that one villager is gone, immediately revert the clock back to the correct date and time.  Then when I'm ready to send out the next villager, do the same thing, rinse and repeat.  This is because I really don't want to ever be at a point where I'm more than like a week ahead of the real date.  Is this a viable and safe way to go about it?  Or, in reverting the clock back more frequently and in smaller increments, is there some added risk of my town getting messed up somehow, or of losing a villager I don't want to lose?
> 
> Sorry if that was a confusing or dumb question.  I can try to explain it better if it doesn't make sense. :x



I was just wondering if anyone had an answer for this, as I was wondering the same thing


----------



## Classygirl

Did anyone already post the method of if you start up with your mayor on a day someone may be thinking of moving but your not sure, save and quit. Start a new character and jump seven days ahead, if a house is missing then that villager is going to ping that day so go back with mayor and say yes or no. If no house is gone you know no one is thinking of moving so it is safe to go a day back, I usually do 5 something am as counts as day before save quit, go to original day and you should have your pinger, you may need to save and quit and then restart if it is the day they first thought of it but if pockets are full of shells tools and walk around should get the ping. 

 Note of course when going forward with a new to check for a mover not to save the new character just exit out and change date back to where you were with mayor. This is really just to save missing a mover, and going through hassle of having to do gossip method.

If this was not clear, and no one already mentioned it I can break it down. This is assuming you are using the four or five day after a turn down or move in or out method but are not sure if you are on a ping day or not or afraid you may miss it through gossip method. If you start a safe day with mayor then jump to check you know if one is going to ping or rumor that day or not from the get go, with no harm done if you do not save the new character and are good at remembering the date to go back to. If that is an issue then it may not be the best check method for you, but saves me a lot of time.

Comment:

Whoever said the safety villager pinged every time, this is the key to getting those stubborn ones out, the ones you really want to move. Make them your second safety villager, so you are always talking regularly and sent a letter a few times and they should be your mover much more quickly as friendship level higher pings faster than an ignore, a ignored or not talked to in a long time will be much longer to out. 

And this may just be my luck or the letter itself but whenever I am expecting a mover to be set I will send a letter to the one I am trying to out saying something like "Hey Dear! I heard a rumor that now that so and so moved in you are thinking about moving. I will really miss you! Here is a goodbye gift"...It almost always works by second try. I also have found the more exclamations and such in your letters the more they like them friendship wise. Where I read that I can not recall as was long ago, but in my trials seems true.


----------



## Maruchan

B U M P​


----------



## Sholee

bumpppppppppppppppppppppp


----------



## euroR

i know when you have 8 villager , a plot of a random new villager will appear in your town in 2-5 days right?

what i like to ask is. if the random villager had already plot. can i invite a campsite villager in at the same day ?


----------



## Sholee

euroR said:


> i know when you have 8 villager , a plot of a random new villager will appear in your town in 2-5 days right?
> 
> what i like to ask is. if the random villager had already plot. can i invite a campsite villager in at the same day ?



yes you may


----------



## Sholee

bummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmp


----------



## Maruchan

B L O O P ~~ B L O O P~~​


----------



## Maruchan

B U M P I N G ! !​


----------



## Maruchan

S A T U R D A Y 

❤

B U M P​


----------



## Maruchan

S A T U R D A Y 

❤

B U M P​


----------



## Maruchan

H O L I D A Y

❤

B U M P​


----------



## Yuidere

I did this, Apple said she wanted to move, so I said okay. Then she did that thing where they say they're not moving anymore so... wht do i do?
Since you do this right when a villager moves in, I can't do it because I have nine villagers so none will be moving and so sobs


----------



## Oddity

*Disclaimer:* My experience is my own and is by no means the definitive and only voice for everyone else's experience. Read up on what you can and take away from what you will and form your own opinions from your own experience. Although I hope what I have shared will help shape a better outcome for those reading it. I was new to a vast majority of TT'ing techniques and a lot of the information was overwhelming at first, but don't fret, it will all make sense as you begin to apply the concepts. You may fail and suffer dire consquences, but you would be wise to learn from it.

***

This is the first serious method I've used since playing ACNL and I can tell you it's worked out flawlessly in my experience so far. I haven't read every page on here but I would like to share my experience. But first, here are some condensed take-aways in case you don't want to dive into my post:


Have at least 2 informants, this is practically imperative as my story below will tell you.
Greet new incoming villagers ONCE the first time they move into your town even if you hate them. It will take them a lot longer to move out otherwise.
Don't wait for a ping from a villager you're hoping to move, trust in your 2 informants to provide that information.
As your TT'ing, don't forget to also chat up your other favorite villagers if you want to keep your dreamies especially! I started with just Genji and Bruce as favorites but I quickly amassed other dreamies. Talk to all your favorites multiple times as if they were your first 2 informants. They may also shed light on who's thinking of moving.
Completely ignore the villagers you dislike aside from the first greeting when they moved in. Ignore them even if they ping you, for whatever reason. Case in point:



Yuidere said:


> I did this, Apple said she wanted to move, so I said okay. Then she did that thing where they say they're not moving anymore so... wht do i do?
> Since you do this right when a villager moves in, I can't do it because I have nine villagers so none will be moving and so sobs



In Yuidere's case... As I've read other examples of this, where villagers will ping you asking to move and you have the option of telling them to stay or to get the heck out. Sometimes, when you tell them to go away, that villager may SPITE you by saying they'll stay instead. This is why I say you should ignore them completely, even if they ping you. Let your informants gossip to you that that villager is moving and then wait as you TT one day at a time for Isabelle to tell you that villager is at last, finally moving the next day. I'm sure the action of the villager depends on their personality as well so it's just all around a safer bet to ignore them even when they ping you.

***

In the tutorial, it specifies to pick 1 favorite villager as the informant. As others previously in this thread can attest, it's good to have at least 2 and I had no issues with that starting out as Genji and Bruce were my only favorites at the time. This came in extremely handy because often times, *1 of them would inform me when someone was moving but hardly ever both*. They're also 2 different personalities; not sure if that makes a difference however. Genji is a jock type villager and Bruce is a cranky type villager. 

*On one of my TT'ing adventures, Genji got sick for 3 consecutive days.* I gave him medicine every day until he was better but during that time, he didn't want to talk about anything other than him being terribly sick. This is where having a second safety net like Bruce came in _super handy_. 

I will also state that as I'm TT'ing one day at a time (aside from TT'ing max of 4 days forward when someone just moved in and is completely unboxed), that it was good that you talked to ALL of your favorite villagers multiple times so that they feel they're still loved in a sense while completely and utterly ignoring those you wanted out aside from the first greeting when they move in otherwise, as tutorial says, it will take them a long time to get their arses out of your town. I can attest to that by experience:

For example, I had Chadder the mouse move in. I failed to greet him the first day he showed up. In that time, when Barold and Eunice moved in after Chadder, I greeted them once when Isabelle told me someone has just moved in. Fast forward a bit as I was TT'ing, Barold and Eunice have already moved out while Chadder still remains. TT__TT Basically, you would think Chadder would leave before Barold and Eunice but he's still around! I failed to greet him in the beginning and now it's taking him quite some time to get out.

This technique still worked whether I had 9 villagers or 10. Although I will say it is not impossible for a villager to move out when you're at 8, as I've had it happen with this technique but regardless, I knew who was moving through my informants.


----------



## Maruchan

=。:.ﾟ(●?◡?●):.｡+ﾟ *B U M P*   =。:.ﾟ(●?◡?●):.｡+ﾟ​


----------



## XMozzyX

Been following the guide but i have one villager that just refuses to move and i need him to move to be sent to my cycle town to be held so i can restart my town and he's been talked to about everyday and he just pings about suggesting stuff for the town i don't know what to do q- q


----------



## Maruchan

=。:.ﾟ(●?◡?●):.｡+ﾟ *B U M P*   =。:.ﾟ(●?◡?●):.｡+ﾟ​


----------



## Maruchan

S U N D A Y 

❤

B U M P​


----------



## Maruchan

=。:.ﾟ(●?◡?●):.｡+ﾟ *B U M P*   =。:.ﾟ(●?◡?●):.｡+ﾟ
​


----------



## Acnl-Forever

I will try this for some villager... 

Thanks!


----------



## crestedbooka

Oddity said:


> In Yuidere's case... As I've read other examples of this, where villagers will ping you asking to move and you have the option of telling them to stay or to get the heck out. Sometimes, when you tell them to go away, that villager may SPITE you by saying they'll stay instead. This is why I say you should ignore them completely, even if they ping you. Let your informants gossip to you that that villager is moving and then wait as you TT one day at a time for Isabelle to tell you that villager is at last, finally moving the next day. I'm sure the action of the villager depends on their personality as well so it's just all around a safer bet to ignore them even when they ping you.



As far as I've heard, when they change their mind when you tell them to move, just quit the game without saving right there and start up again. When you find the villager they will ping you, and ask to move again, tell them yes and they should be set to move then. That also works when you mess up and tell someone you want to keep to go, just exit without saving and find them again and tell them to stay.

ALSO in the case you decide you want to keep a villager you've told to move, just tt one day ahead and upon first talking to them in that day they will mention they're moving, and you can tell them to stay then. That won't work if they're moving the very next day they pinged you though


----------



## Maruchan

F R I D A Y 

❤

B U M P​


----------



## Maruchan

༼∩ ?́ ヮ ?̀ ༽⊃━☆ﾟ. * ･ { *B U M P * } ･ ｡ﾟ☆━੧༼ ?́ ヮ ?̀ ༽୨
​


----------



## Mignon

Thank you for sharing this here! It is super helpful. I have a tumblr and I haven't seen this yet. ; v;


----------



## Maruchan

=。:.ﾟ(●?◡?●):.｡+ﾟ *B U M P* =。:.ﾟ(●?◡?●):.｡+ﾟ​


----------



## Maruchan

=。:.ﾟ(●?◡?●):.｡+ﾟ *B U M P* =。:.ﾟ(●?◡?●):.｡+ﾟ​


----------



## Maruchan

=。:.ﾟ(●?◡?●):.｡+ﾟ B U M P =。:.ﾟ(●?◡?●):.｡+ﾟ​


----------



## Maruchan

F R I D A Y 

❤

B U M P​


----------



## Maruchan

=。:.ﾟ(●?◡?●):.｡+ﾟ B U M P =。:.ﾟ(●?◡?●):.｡+ﾟ


----------



## Maruchan

*

B U M P*​


----------



## Maruchan

B U M P


----------



## Maruchan

S U N D A Y 

❤

B U M P​


----------



## Maruchan

This awesome guide has been most helpful in helping me getting one stubborn Mott out from my main town.
Always happy to share this with others.
The original guide is here, totally worth your time, and funny too XD
http://bamdom.tumblr.com/post/57682343411/alternatively-titled-how-to-get-your-dream

Please add it to your subscription too?
You can add this to your subcribed  threads, accesible through your settings,
just click on the "Thread Tools" at the upper right there, the option is in the drop down menu.
C:


----------



## Maruchan

Have that *one* villager in your town that you want OUT?
Well well well, aren't you in luck because this guide is for ya.

Have a lovely weekend <3


----------



## Kipper_snax

False alarm, hope this works :3 sorry for reviving this thread,  I'm apparently stuck in 2014 still.


----------



## Maruchan

Kipper_snax said:


> False alarm, hope this works :3 sorry for reviving this thread,  I'm apparently stuck in 2014 still.



Nothing wrong with a post or two to keep the thread somewhat alive,
as the subject of this thread is incredibly relevant:
there are *always* that one or two villagers in your town that you wanted out.
Especially for newer players and members here.
Sometimes the search function can be very confusing, 
so it would be benificial to members who are looking for this information. C:


----------



## Maruchan

Awesome for moving villagers out and keeping the ones you want.


----------



## TamaMushroom

If you don't talk to them I've seen them move within a month. Not sure if that's long to anybody, but when you're Time Traveling it really isn't.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

That is the weirdest thing because I hadn't invited anyone to my town, and I was at 9 villagers and someone plotted before I could invite the dreamie I had purchased, so I had to tt until someone moved to get him, and my 10th villager had just moved out, so I should have had people asking to leave not showing up. So idk how the system was flawed but it wasn't cool.


----------



## BerkaDerka

A week after my boyfriend broke up with me, a villager with his name moved in. I have been using this method for months ingame time and hes refused to move. I've moved so many other villagers out with this method so it works great in that way. I'm going crazy. I havn't talked to this villager for months, yet he has no desire to move, what am i doing wrong ;-;


----------



## agscribble

I remember this guide. It's pretty helpful info. I use it to make sure I don't loose anyone, but I'm not a cycling village and I'm pretty set with my town folk so I don't use it much. (Although, I'm considering dumping Ken in the future.) I love how people work all this stuff down to a science. They're so cool.


----------



## Maruchan

༼∩ ?́ ヮ ?̀ ༽⊃━☆ﾟ. * ･ { *B U M P * } ･ ｡ﾟ☆━੧༼ ?́ ヮ ?̀ ༽୨
​


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

I have been doing this for a week now and got Tangy from my 2nd town into my main town!~
I also sold Ken to someone c: Lovely guide and ty <3


----------



## Maruchan

For those who have villagers they wanna keep, while needing to kick someone out,
this thread would be most helpful. ^^


----------



## ElysiaCrossing

So if you have a villager who pings you to move that you wanna keep, would you just jump 4 days ahead again? or do you go back to the day your newest villager moved in? I'm just curious since Agnes was an accidental move in (i picked her up from my cycling town) and she put her house in my campsite area. .-.


----------



## Khaelis

ElysiaCrossing said:


> So if you have a villager who pings you to move that you wanna keep, would you just jump 4 days ahead again? or do you go back to the day your newest villager moved in? I'm just curious since Agnes was an accidental move in (i picked her up from my cycling town) and she put her house in my campsite area. .-.



I think there is a _chance_ that they decide to stay on their own so it isn't worth risking it, I think?


----------



## ElysiaCrossing

Khaelis said:


> I think there is a _chance_ that they decide to stay on their own so it isn't worth risking it, I think?



I should've explained myself a bit more clearly. I meant like once you get a villager to ping you to leave and you tell them to stay, do you go back to the day the newest villager moves in? or do you go forward 4 days or go forward day by day til someone else decides to leave?


----------



## Khaelis

ElysiaCrossing said:


> I should've explained myself a bit more clearly. I meant like once you get a villager to ping you to leave and you tell them to stay, do you go back to the day the newest villager moves in? or do you go forward 4 days or go forward day by day til someone else decides to leave?



OH. Yeah. If you tell someone to stay you go ahead 2~4 days and check if someone else wishes to leave.


----------



## ElysiaCrossing

Khaelis said:


> OH. Yeah. If you tell someone to stay you go ahead 2~4 days and check if someone else wishes to leave.



Okay. Thanks! ^.^


----------



## QQish

Hi!
Peck randomly moved in right in front of my police station but I was fast-travelling and missed the day that he moved in: which mean I didn't greet him on his first day. Is that going to affect how long it take for him to move out? 
I've been trying for a whole month and neither him nor Hazel is moving out. So does not saying Welcome to them or not talking to them much affect their leaving %?

Thank you very much, I'm trying to get my dreamies but they're making me sad.


----------



## Raffy

QQish said:


> Hi!
> Peck randomly moved in right in front of my police station but I was fast-travelling and missed the day that he moved in: which mean I didn't greet him on his first day. Is that going to affect how long it take for him to move out?
> I've been trying for a whole month and neither him nor Hazel is moving out. So does not saying Welcome to them or not talking to them much affect their leaving %?
> 
> Thank you very much, I'm trying to get my dreamies but they're making me sad.



I think you should talk to them once.
Not sure about it though.

Cherry moved into my town and I skipped the day she was first in boxes and it took her longer to ping me.


----------



## Fluxeroo

This is a good guide but while following it, I actually lost one of my dreamies. I followed the whole "if a villager moves in its okay to skip a few days" and I lost Melba ;^; The world is cruel lol


----------



## xiaonu

Really well written guide ^^ 
I have a semi related question though. If I have all 10 of my dreamies and I want to make sure none of them move out, when can I expect them to ping to move? I want to prevent them from moving out ever


----------



## Xita

Really great guide. Thanks for this.



> What you do is time travel day by day, never skipping a day, until you finally get a 9th villager to move in. Congrats, you probably don?t like him/her.



This killed me, because it's so true.


----------



## RainCrossing

I do this method to cycle ^^
100% recommend


----------



## FelicityShadow

Oddity said:


> *Disclaimer:* My experience is my own and is by no means the definitive and only voice for everyone else's experience. Read up on what you can and take away from what you will and form your own opinions from your own experience. Although I hope what I have shared will help shape a better outcome for those reading it. I was new to a vast majority of TT'ing techniques and a lot of the information was overwhelming at first, but don't fret, it will all make sense as you begin to apply the concepts. You may fail and suffer dire consquences, but you would be wise to learn from it.
> 
> ***
> 
> This is the first serious method I've used since playing ACNL and I can tell you it's worked out flawlessly in my experience so far. I haven't read every page on here but I would like to share my experience. But first, here are some condensed take-aways in case you don't want to dive into my post:
> 
> 
> Have at least 2 informants, this is practically imperative as my story below will tell you.
> Greet new incoming villagers ONCE the first time they move into your town even if you hate them. It will take them a lot longer to move out otherwise.
> Don't wait for a ping from a villager you're hoping to move, trust in your 2 informants to provide that information.
> As your TT'ing, don't forget to also chat up your other favorite villagers if you want to keep your dreamies especially! I started with just Genji and Bruce as favorites but I quickly amassed other dreamies. Talk to all your favorites multiple times as if they were your first 2 informants. They may also shed light on who's thinking of moving.
> Completely ignore the villagers you dislike aside from the first greeting when they moved in. Ignore them even if they ping you, for whatever reason. Case in point:
> 
> 
> 
> In Yuidere's case... As I've read other examples of this, where villagers will ping you asking to move and you have the option of telling them to stay or to get the heck out. Sometimes, when you tell them to go away, that villager may SPITE you by saying they'll stay instead. This is why I say you should ignore them completely, even if they ping you. Let your informants gossip to you that that villager is moving and then wait as you TT one day at a time for Isabelle to tell you that villager is at last, finally moving the next day. I'm sure the action of the villager depends on their personality as well so it's just all around a safer bet to ignore them even when they ping you.
> 
> ***
> 
> In the tutorial, it specifies to pick 1 favorite villager as the informant. As others previously in this thread can attest, it's good to have at least 2 and I had no issues with that starting out as Genji and Bruce were my only favorites at the time. This came in extremely handy because often times, *1 of them would inform me when someone was moving but hardly ever both*. They're also 2 different personalities; not sure if that makes a difference however. Genji is a jock type villager and Bruce is a cranky type villager.
> 
> *On one of my TT'ing adventures, Genji got sick for 3 consecutive days.* I gave him medicine every day until he was better but during that time, he didn't want to talk about anything other than him being terribly sick. This is where having a second safety net like Bruce came in _super handy_.
> 
> I will also state that as I'm TT'ing one day at a time (aside from TT'ing max of 4 days forward when someone just moved in and is completely unboxed), that it was good that you talked to ALL of your favorite villagers multiple times so that they feel they're still loved in a sense while completely and utterly ignoring those you wanted out aside from the first greeting when they move in otherwise, as tutorial says, it will take them a long time to get their arses out of your town. I can attest to that by experience:
> 
> For example, I had Chadder the mouse move in. I failed to greet him the first day he showed up. In that time, when Barold and Eunice moved in after Chadder, I greeted them once when Isabelle told me someone has just moved in. Fast forward a bit as I was TT'ing, Barold and Eunice have already moved out while Chadder still remains. TT__TT Basically, you would think Chadder would leave before Barold and Eunice but he's still around! I failed to greet him in the beginning and now it's taking him quite some time to get out.
> 
> This technique still worked whether I had 9 villagers or 10. Although I will say it is not impossible for a villager to move out when you're at 8, as I've had it happen with this technique but regardless, I knew who was moving through my informants.



I've used this guide along with these additions to get rid of some pesky villagers that wouldn't move out. Highly recommended! Also, as others have said before, you can quit without saving if they decided to stay instead of move.


----------



## KoalaKitty

Bump! More people need to see his, it's really useful!


----------



## CuriousCharli

I've talked to my animals until they said they gotta think about things and start walking around thinking. I was wondering (if it does take a month) can i move back to the date that is today orr? I have been a year out of date before and NO ONE moved out so i know that's safe but i only did it once... I'm hoping to not lose any more villagers due to my stupidity.

- - - Post Merge - - -

What i meant was lets say i went to the 20th of November, is it safe to travel back to today's date or do i have to do it gradually?


----------



## CuriousCharli

Oh well it says on the front page. My bad. I also found out of a animal says "____ is leaving to day" and that villager pings you, you can fast forward to that day and low and behold they are leaving. It what happened to Aurora anyway on first try.


----------



## Grumble

Uh oh--Lolly just pinged me to move while there are only 8 villagers in my town.

Also, I was never warned by my TWO "informants" that Maple wanted to move out. I only found out when Isabelle told me when loading the game.  so now she'll be living in my cycling town until I've gone through 16 villagers in Moga. 

What I've been doing and that has been working without trouble until these two:

Starting at 9 villagers..

TT one day at a time. NEVER skipping days like the guide suggests. I lost a handful of villagers by jumping ahead 3 days after one moves in. It just isn't that easily predicted.

Talk to any two villagers until they get sick of talking to you (they say they need to think and then walk around thinking). If they don't mention anyone moving out, TT one day ahead and talk to any two villagers again.

Once they say someone is moving out:
a) If you want to keep them, go walk around them. If they don't ping you, TT 1 hour ahead and walk around them again. If they still don't ping you, keep going only 1 hour ahead. Once they ping you, tell them you don't want them to leave.
b) If you want them to leave, just TT one day at a time until Isabelle tells you they're leaving tomorrow.

Then, let them move out. Then TT one day at a time until Isabelle tells you someone is moving in.

Then go back to talking to any two villagers every day until they mention someone is moving out.  It's that easy...

BUT with these last two it just didn't work. Maybe I need to talk to three villagers to make sure I don't lose anyone.

And this thing with Lolly pinging me to move out when I only have 8 villagers really rustles my jimmies. :O I don't have a clue why that happened. Unless she was thinking of moving out while Maple was in boxes...


----------



## Que

Bookmarked for future guideance! Thanks!


----------



## CuriousCharli

Grumble said:


> Uh oh--Lolly just pinged me to move while there are only 8 villagers in my town.
> 
> Also, I was never warned by my TWO "informants" that Maple wanted to move out. I only found out when Isabelle told me when loading the game.  so now she'll be living in my cycling town until I've gone through 16 villagers in Moga.
> 
> What I've been doing and that has been working without trouble until these two:
> 
> Starting at 9 villagers..
> 
> TT one day at a time. NEVER skipping days like the guide suggests. I lost a handful of villagers by jumping ahead 3 days after one moves in. It just isn't that easily predicted.
> 
> Talk to any two villagers until they get sick of talking to you (they say they need to think and then walk around thinking). If they don't mention anyone moving out, TT one day ahead and talk to any two villagers again.
> 
> Once they say someone is moving out:
> a) If you want to keep them, go walk around them. If they don't ping you, TT 1 hour ahead and walk around them again. If they still don't ping you, keep going only 1 hour ahead. Once they ping you, tell them you don't want them to leave.
> b) If you want them to leave, just TT one day at a time until Isabelle tells you they're leaving tomorrow.
> 
> Then, let them move out. Then TT one day at a time until Isabelle tells you someone is moving in.
> 
> Then go back to talking to any two villagers every day until they mention someone is moving out.  It's that easy...
> 
> BUT with these last two it just didn't work. Maybe I need to talk to three villagers to make sure I don't lose anyone.
> 
> And this thing with Lolly pinging me to move out when I only have 8 villagers really rustles my jimmies. :O I don't have a clue why that happened. Unless she was thinking of moving out while Maple was in boxes...



Its random i think. I talked to every villager i didn't want to move including Aurora. Next day (in game because i TT'd) "oh Aurora is thinking of moving out" she pinged me, I let her go. I don't think it matters if they ping you def worry if they don't. At least you can make them stay then. So don't worry about it.


----------



## GalacticGhost

I wish I could try this to kick Olaf out of my town, but I don't TT. ;-;


----------



## Araie

Hm.. I think I will go ahead it bump this! I feel this can definitely help some other users other than just me!


----------



## daynapapaya

I've been using the method in this guide to try and kick my last unwanted villager in Luneta out. Been at it for the past hour. So far I've had 8 requests to move out, and of course none of them were from the unwanted villager. I'm still going at it >_>


----------



## Araie

daynapapaya said:


> I've been using the method in this guide to try and kick my last unwanted villager in Luneta out. Been at it for the past hour. So far I've had 8 requests to move out, and of course none of them were from the unwanted villager. I'm still going at it >_>



Oh wow.. just keep trying though! You will get it eventually!


----------



## LadyDove

This is great, thanks so much for posting the guide! ^_^


----------



## Blueskyy

This method works for me. Something I do if I'm not sure a villager just moved is just tt a day at a time. Takes some patience since I only have 1 villager I want out now.


----------



## lucitine

Does this method only work if you've had a villager *just* move in? I want to make Quillson go away, but it's been a while since my last villager moved in.


----------



## Kristen

lucitine said:


> Does this method only work if you've had a villager *just* move in? I want to make Quillson go away, but it's been a while since my last villager moved in.



If you have 9 villagers then I believe so. If you have 8, then you would just go day by day until you 9th moves in.
If you have 9 right now and don't know when the last move in was, I suggest thoroughly talking to everyone and time travelling day by day.


----------



## lucitine

stargate said:


> If you have 9 villagers then I believe so. If you have 8, then you would just go day by day until you 9th moves in.
> If you have 9 right now and don't know when the last move in was, I suggest thoroughly talking to everyone and time travelling day by day.



My apologies. I shouldve mentioned Ive got a full town. My 10th villager moved in a few days ago. Purrl is leaving on the 18th though. I think I'll try this once she moves out.


----------



## Araie

Bump!


----------



## piske

Araie said:


> Bump!



Thank you for bumping this! I think I want to try to get some villagers out and I'm bored haha :> I just hope that I do it correctly and don't accidentally move-out someone that I want to keep! ;_;


----------



## Minerva

I used this guide today and it worked for me. I got lucky since the first villager that asked to move out was the one I wanted to leave.


----------



## piske

Minerva said:


> I used this guide today and it worked for me. I got lucky since the first villager that asked to move out was the one I wanted to leave.



Ah, nice!!! Thanks for confirming too...OK, gonna try it now!!!


----------



## Araie

P e o n y said:


> Thank you for bumping this! I think I want to try to get some villagers out and I'm bored haha :> I just hope that I do it correctly and don't accidentally move-out someone that I want to keep! ;_;



Oh, of course! This guide is just too useful to go to waste after all!


----------



## Ariel.

bump because someone tried to steal this ><


----------



## Araie

Ariel. said:


> bump because someone tried to steal this ><



What do you mean by that? Bump.


----------



## Romaki

Araie said:


> What do you mean by that? Bump.



Someone copy & paste'd the OP to make a new thread (and earn easy TBT), but it was already deleted.


----------



## Araie

Annika said:


> Someone copy & paste'd the OP to make a new thread (and earn easy TBT), but it was already deleted.



Ah, okay. Thanks for letting me know!.. Just 'cause.


----------



## CuriousCharli

Araie said:


> Oh, of course! This guide is just too useful to go to waste after all!



I agree with you this is god sent  from the person who made the guide to the person who brought it to TBT.


----------



## 100dude100

What if most of my villagers are already on the friends ladder?


----------



## Deak

This guide is phenomenal. I need to cycle through 12 villagers so I can get 1 that I accidentally let go. Here comes the struggle..hope I don't mess this up lol. 

Thank you.


----------



## sn0wxyuki

Another tips to add in:

Currently I am doing the 16 cycle and MOST of my dreamie ping me on moving out! (I have 2 slot that I am doing cycle in and out) so in order to get the villagers I don't want to move out instead of my dreamies, I whacked my dreamies with net after spoken to them (to find out who moving) and talk alot with those villagers I want them OUT! IT WORKS LIKE CHARM!! Although still time require but this is much better than speaking with the villagers once and ignore hoping them to get out quick.


----------



## Deak

When you convince a villager to stay and not leave. Do we still advance 4 days from THAT day to activate another villager?


----------



## Deak

I just lost Derwin 

I TT 4 days after someone moved in. And Isabelle already said he was in boxes. What the hell


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia

how do you get a villager to move out if you have 10?


----------



## Chrystina

Sorry if this has already been asked, but the guide says if you dont greet the new villager on the day they move in, then it will take forever to get them to move out... Does anyone know how long it takes? I messed up with TTing & skipped a day when a villager moved in..  I haaaate where their house is and just wondering how long I'm gonna have to deal with it. :/


----------



## piske

Bump! I need this stickied or something! ;>


----------



## Araie

Link_The_Heroine said:


> how do you get a villager to move out if you have 10?



It's the same process, it's just that you will have to move out two villagers to get a new villager.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alexithymiaa said:


> Sorry if this has already been asked, but the guide says if you dont greet the new villager on the day they move in, then it will take forever to get them to move out... Does anyone know how long it takes? I messed up with TTing & skipped a day when a villager moved in..  I haaaate where their house is and just wondering how long I'm gonna have to deal with it. :/


It isn't exactly dependent on time; just luck that a certain villager you don't like will move out. I can suggest trying the tip sn0wxyuki gave though.


----------



## oHaiZeta

So Kabuki was one of my first villagers to go. 19 villagers moved out of my village excluding him. He's still in my strip mall. My question is does the cycle period start as soon as he moves out or does that not matter at all?


----------



## CuriousCharli

oHaiZeta said:


> So Kabuki was one of my first villagers to go. 19 villagers moved out of my village excluding him. He's still in my strip mall. My question is does the cycle period start as soon as he moves out or does that not matter at all?



Well..it took 17 for some to completely move from the high stree for me but i think its 'cause i miscounted. I counted their goodbye letters it's how i keep track when i want them back hehe. Anyway to answer your question, it's when they first move out or well the day after (on the safe side) then count how many have moved out AFTER he has.


----------



## oHaiZeta

DarkCharliXo said:


> Well..it took 17 for some to completely move from the high stree for me but i think its 'cause i miscounted. I counted their goodbye letters it's how i keep track when i want them back hehe. Anyway to answer your question, it's when they first move out or well the day after (on the safe side) then count how many have moved out AFTER he has.



Yup I thought as much just wanted to be on the safe side and confirm it. I probably need to void maybe 2 or 3 more villagers until I can get him back

Edit: another question, I also plot reset to make sure the new move ins don't mess up my town, does the game pre determine which type of villager you're going to get? I'm pretty sure it does, I've been getting nothing but jocks lol, also anyone know how rare Bam is? I've resetted like 40 times and never got him lol.


----------



## CuriousCharli

oHaiZeta said:


> Yup I thought as much just wanted to be on the safe side and confirm it. I probably need to void maybe 2 or 3 more villagers until I can get him back



Goodd luck!


----------



## Araie

I think that maybe I should bump this again.. bump!


----------



## Araie

Bump!


----------



## Mink777

Bump, more people need to see this.


----------



## Araie

alien51 said:


> Bump, more people need to see this.



Ah, thank you!


----------



## Mayor Yosuke

I'm trying this to get rid of two villagers.  I've been jumping ahead 4 days, finding out if anyone is leaving, talking said animal out of it (sometimes the same animal twice), then back to the 2nd, then forward to the 6th again.  So far, I lost a villager I didn't want to lose, simply because I was never pinged, and they never told me.  
Shep is no longer part of Junes.  
I'm afraid of traveling too far ahead.  Once (and if ) my two unwanted villagers say they're leaving, can I just take a major jump back to April 2nd and not lose anyone?  

I almost don't want to keep going. If I lost Shep even when I was careful and spoke to him a million times, I could lose my other favorite animals.  If I don't TT for the reason of getting rid of animals, how long will it take them to leave if I don't talk to them at all?  (I introduced myself on the days both moved in, and haven't spoken to them since.  I did make the mistake of hitting one of them with the bug net repeatedly until I read I shouldn't do that, or it makes them want to stay rather than leave.  
Cherry and Apollo have ruined everything.  I want them gone.
I've been at this for 6 hours, and still failing to get rid of them.


----------



## Chrystina

Mayor Yosuke said:


> I'm trying this to get rid of two villagers.  I've been jumping ahead 4 days, finding out if anyone is leaving, talking said animal out of it (sometimes the same animal twice), then back to the 2nd, then forward to the 6th again.  So far, I lost a villager I didn't want to lose, simply because I was never pinged, and they never told me.
> Shep is no longer part of Junes.
> I'm afraid of traveling too far ahead.  Once (and if ) my two unwanted villagers say they're leaving, can I just take a major jump back to April 2nd and not lose anyone?
> 
> I almost don't want to keep going. If I lost Shep even when I was careful and spoke to him a million times, I could lose my other favorite animals.  If I don't TT for the reason of getting rid of animals, how long will it take them to leave if I don't talk to them at all?  (I introduced myself on the days both moved in, and haven't spoken to them since.  I did make the mistake of hitting one of them with the bug net repeatedly until I read I shouldn't do that, or it makes them want to stay rather than leave.
> Cherry and Apollo have ruined everything.  I want them gone.
> I've been at this for 6 hours, and still failing to get rid of them.



this guide is great but it leaves out so many key points. in the future you should use this guide too

Also I'm not sure why you're tting backwards, it just counts as TTing a day *forward*.
If you're TTing just go day by day until you get someone ping about moving, from _that day_ you can TT any amount of time, 5 days, a whole year it doesn't matter- nobody will move.  but doing this youd also have to make sure you're on speaking terms with them all. you will get a ping, or a moving rumor though.


----------



## Mayor Yosuke

Thanks.  I'm going to go ahead day by day, talk to everyone until my unwanted villagers ping me (I am on speaking terms with them, as I've introduced myself to them on their move in day), then when that character says, "I'm leaving on the (whatever day)," I'll say, "Ok, bye!" and then go all the way back to April 2nd in one giant jump.  
You are sure no one will leave with that giant jump after I say, "Ok, bye!" to the unwanted villager? 

...If all else failed, I was thinking of destroying my house and restarting my character --saving all of my stuff and bells with another character, of course--and placing my house somewhere else.


----------



## Chrystina

Mayor Yosuke said:


> Thanks.  I'm going to go ahead day by day, talk to everyone until my unwanted villagers ping me (I am on speaking terms with them, as I've introduced myself to them on their move in day), then when that character says, "I'm leaving on the (whatever day)," I'll say, "Ok, bye!" and then go all the way back to April 2nd in one giant jump.
> You are sure no one will leave with that giant jump after I say, "Ok, bye!" to the unwanted villager?
> 
> ...If all else failed, I was thinking of destroying my house and restarting my character --saving all of my stuff and bells with another character, of course--and placing my house somewhere else.



Well, if the villager that's moving is one you *don't want* to keep, then you would need to TT to their move out date or after... I've never tried going backwards so I'm not sure what exactly would happen if you did to be honest.
To answer your question though, yes you can TT forward any amount of time once you get a moving ping. Even if you say "no dont go" you can still jump 5 days. I do this when I want to move out multiple villagers at once, then I'll just jump back however many months I need to in one game load.
Sorry I hope that makes sense.

Also, if it's your mayor you want to delete, you would have to delete the entire town. :c unless you have two 3d's and a way to transfer items.

- - - Post Merge - - -

also..  going day by day is always your best option. time consuming, tedious, but safe. so if you don't want to jump a few days at a time, forreal don't. either way works.


----------



## AquaStrudel

Elaine said:


> If you don’t time travel, then stop reading here, you silly bean.



Imma silly bean :3

Even though I don't time travel, I might just TT to get Pate and Monique out ASAP. I hate both of them ._.

Thanks for the guide


----------



## HeyImDashie

Does it HAVE to be the day the villager moved in? My ninth villager moved out today and nowI have eight. But, literally, I hate all my villagers.


----------



## GirlPolarBear

Will this work if my 10th villager is moving in today?


----------



## MsGlazy

Really useful.  I admit, I still haven't time travelled yet. :s Lol. On my to do list now.  Tysm for the info!


----------



## RegisZDB

I hope this thread gets stickied, super helpful!


----------



## SilkSpectre

Bump to make new players aware~


----------



## SilkSpectre

So this guide seems to be wrong in the "TT 4 days trust me no one moves out" section. I TT'd 4 days, was notified of a rumor. Went forward 1 day thinking I had 4 days before she was gone and she was in boxes so no... Yes I should have talked to her that day but she didn't ping or I didn't think to save quit and reload which this guide also doesn't include.I'm now determined to do the 16 villager cycle hopefully keeping the 6 remaining dreamies.


----------



## moonbunny

SilkSpectre said:


> So this guide seems to be wrong in the "TT 4 days trust me no one moves out" section. I TT'd 4 days, was notified of a rumor. Went forward 1 day thinking I had 4 days before she was gone and she was in boxes so no... Yes I should have talked to her that day but she didn't ping or I didn't think to save quit and reload which this guide also doesn't include.I'm now determined to do the 16 villager cycle hopefully keeping the 6 remaining dreamies.



I saw your other thread and wondered what went wrong, but yeah, I think I see what happened now. You won't necessarily hear about a moving rumour on the day a villager first decides to leave. If there's always 5 days between the decision to move and the actual move out date, sometimes you won't hear about it until day 3 or 4.

Did you run past the villager after you heard about the rumour? Sometimes a villager won't ping me when I first run past them, but they will once another villager tells me about their moving plans.

Regardless, I'm so sorry you lost your dreamie. If you decide to do the 16 villager cycle, I hope you can finish it as quickly as possible.


----------



## SilkSpectre

Yeah after reading some other posts I decided I'll devote tonight and tomorrow to the 16 cycle. I moved out Aurora, moved in Julian. I TT'd 4 days ahead like it said and did my usual talk to a favorite til she's exhausted. That day or the next I spoke to Coco who after 2 chats said Ankha is leaving. I go to Ankha and she doesn't ping or say anything about mvoing so I decide to load the next day like I do with cycling unwanted ones and get her to ping me. I didn't read til after this that if that happens you're not supposed to TT but reload or do the diving trick. TT next day, in boxes. NO! Another lesson learned on my journey to perfect TT'ing. I'll cycle 16 and find an original Ankha (the one I had had a very messed up house but original clothes) in the Trading Plaza or my own cycling town. I'm never TT'ing 4 days again. Doing 2 days after new move ins or day by day to be way more careful from now on. Only TT'ing 4 days when a villager that's unwanted is moving out.


----------



## SilkSpectre

I keep going over in my head what I could have done wrong. I found a post my a player who experienced this same thing using the guide to moving villagers out so assumed there was an error. What I think I did was treated 9 villagers like 8 assuming I was getting a new move in but a dreamie would move out. The game is always getting itself back to 8 so you have to remember when you have 9 or 10! Hey I'm learning. This is a painful lesson but maybe just maybe I've got it now. But I won't be TT'ing much anymore but I will know how to be careful and what to look for.


----------



## Subatomic_Matt

This TTing trick really works! Unfortunately I've gone from June to November through the game I can *NEVER* get Rolf to move.

I'm trying to get him to move from a town I inherited when I bought a second used copy to farm villagers out of to my "real" game. So far eeeeverybody wants to move (multiple times) but him. Ahh!!


----------



## claddagh

I have just started doing this. For about a week now of in game days, my safety villager has been telling me that Lopez is thinking about moving. Whenever I go talk to him, he never mentions it, though! What do I do now? I just can't seem to get past the "thinking about moving". I want to keep Lopez for now, so skipping ahead a lot of days won't help me.

Edit:
UGH. I just skipped ahead one day and was informed that Lopez is leaving tomorrow. Oh well I guess. He isn't someone that I HAVE TO HAVE buuuuut, I did like him. There are others I wanted to get rid of before him, lol.

ANYWAY, any tips in case this happens to me again? ):


----------



## Crash

claddagh said:


> I have just started doing this. For about a week now of in game days, my safety villager has been telling me that Lopez is thinking about moving. Whenever I go talk to him, he never mentions it, though! What do I do now? I just can't seem to get past the "thinking about moving". I want to keep Lopez for now, so skipping ahead a lot of days won't help me.
> 
> Edit:
> UGH. I just skipped ahead one day and was informed that Lopez is leaving tomorrow. Oh well I guess. He isn't someone that I HAVE TO HAVE buuuuut, I did like him. There are others I wanted to get rid of before him, lol.
> 
> ANYWAY, any tips in case this happens to me again? ):


I'm sorry to hear you lost him :< if this happens again, where you hear a rumor that a villager is leaving but they won't ping about it, keep saving & quitting your game until he does. you can even skip a few hours forward or back, as that won't hurt anything. (keeping in mind though that a day in animal crossing begins at 6am, so if you TT before or after then it will count as a day). it can get a little tedious but he will ping eventually.


----------



## claddagh

@Crash;
Ok, thank you for the info! <3


----------



## LinkToTheWorld

The problem is that if you don't speak with any other villager while you're doing this, they won't be able to ping you. That's why its best to talk to everybody before you start cycling, go 4 days forward and then go back 4 days to the current date. _Then_ go one day at a time for four days, then go back and repeat. That way you always keep within the same week which mean you will always be on talking terms with everybody, allowing them to ping you.


----------



## phoenixfab

This is a really  nice guide thanks!


----------



## CrisLu

But as far i understood, this guide is to people who are traveller, but if u not, and want a certain villager leave your town?


----------



## ian

im wondering this as well.


----------



## gaydani

I have a question. So I'm starting to try to start cycling, and can you time travel backwards while an animal is in boxes and when you get back to what the date really is, will the animal still be in boxes?


----------



## namiieco

SaraliaMayor said:


> I have a question. So I'm starting to try to start cycling, and can you time travel backwards while an animal is in boxes and when you get back to what the date really is, will the animal still be in boxes?


I don't quite understand but if a villager is moving and 1 day passes in real life you can tt back to their moving date and they'll still be in boxes.


----------



## GoobiGabi

Took me almost a whole month in real life time to get a villager out, but otherwise, it worked pretty well! Definitely using again.


----------



## oneandonlyralph

does this method still work the the welcome amiibo update ?


----------



## DubiousDelphine

I have a question. If you have 2 users (since im sharing a town woth my sis and she is the mayor). If i tell her to make the beautiful town ordinace, can i still use this guide?


----------

